

Comcast Customers Recording Call Receive Preferential Treatment - doctorshady
http://consumerist.com/2014/08/10/comcast-tells-customer-the-only-reason-hes-getting-bogus-charges-refunded-is-because-he-recorded-call/

======
ejr
These ISPs all record their calls for "quality assurance purposes", so the
idea that there's no record outside of the customer's own to whatever they
promised is ludicrous. If we're not doing so already, I think it's time to
keep records of all our calls.

I believe there are some places where this might be a legal hiccup, but I'm
not sure if those rules still apply if the other party informs you that
they're recording it themselves.

~~~
doctorshady
I think you're right; I've heard a couple times that "This call may be
recorded " generally applies to both parties in the US.

------
walterbell
Next stop: citation/playback of other customer's recordings hosted by
consumerist.

